# Car leasing



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

We are moving to phuket this march and am looking to lease a light truck. Any advice and or help would be appreciated.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Read/search this forum. 
Type your request into Google.
There are several threads on renting vehicles in all areas of Thailand.
While this site is generally very helpful, it is courteous to at least make a token effort yourself, before asking for details on the finer points, and even then, we recommend you search on your query, worded several ways, before asking.

And then... ask on one of the EXISTING threads!

Also, give back where you can, share YOUR experience of renting a vehicle in Phuket, once you have done so.

What goes around...


----------

